# James Cameron's Avatar



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 19, 2009)

This film is coming out on December 18, 2009. From what I've heard so far, sounds like something I wouldn't mind watching. Even though 3D typically turns me off, I've been hearing that the effects are outstanding, which makes me want to watch it anyway. 

What are your thoughts on this upcoming film?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2009)

I remember seeing the ad in a theatre.

It opened with a monk training and blowing out candles with his palm strikes. I was like, hey, cool. Then silly "wind" effects started happening. Then I was like, huh, OK. Then he took the hood off and the title showed up. Then I was like. Oh god no.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 19, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I remember seeing the ad in a theatre.
> 
> It opened with a monk training and blowing out candles with his palm strikes. I was like, hey, cool. Then silly "wind" effects started happening. Then I was like, huh, OK. Then he took the hood off and the title showed up. Then I was like. Oh god no.



Erm, wrong Avatar. That Avatar is based on the TV series. James Cameron's Avatar is the 3D science fiction film.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 19, 2009)

Been looking forward to this movie for just over a year now.

To be honest, I don't know that much about the plot, but... I'm definately looking forward to the apparently-groundbreaking 3D effects. May check out the game some time as well (which looks to be equally as stunning, from what I've heard). :3


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2009)

DJ-Fragon said:


> Erm, wrong Avatar. That Avatar is based on the TV series. James Cameron's Avatar is the 3D science fiction film.



In that case, I've never actually heard of it. Unfortunate choice for a name given that _other_ one's simultaneous existence.


----------



## ADF (Aug 20, 2009)

What the hell did I just watch?

It's like a furries wet dream, genetically engineered anthros that turn on the humans...


----------



## Takun (Aug 20, 2009)

Avatar looks interesting.  I'll probably see it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 20, 2009)

Avatar screams CG for me but I'll still go watch it. It's funny, James Cameron prolly spent a ton on this movie, but the effects in District 9 hold more believability.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 20, 2009)

fukken lol this shit's $237 million?


terrible

just terrible


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 20, 2009)

ADF said:


> What the hell did I just watch?
> 
> It's like a furries wet dream, genetically engineered anthros that turn on the humans...



I know. I wasn't thoroughly impressed when I watched the teaser either.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 20, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Avatar screams CG for me but I'll still go watch it. It's funny, James Cameron prolly spent a ton on this movie, but the effects in District 9 hold more believability.



That's what I thought. The prawns in District 9 actually looked quite believable. These aliens from Avatar just look like giant blue cat furries. 

Plus, why does Avatar, from what I saw from the trailer, look very similar to Ferngully?


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 21, 2009)

I've already seen Kevin Costner's Dances with Wolves which James Cameron admitted is basically what Avatar is...only in space.


*yawn*  Sorry.  I'm really over the whole "Western Civilization bad, obscure endangered tribal culture good" kick Hollywood has had for the last 20 years.  There's nothing more ignorant in modern society than the "noble savage" fantasy we wrap ourselves up in.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 21, 2009)

Well like I said somewhere else, even the whole setup of the plot bugs me. This guy in a wheelchair is an avatar to the creature you see in the film. Ok, so you now can have people in space, some kind of mind transference/avatar but you still can't get people out of wheelchairs to walk again. wtf.


----------



## Shindo (Aug 21, 2009)

exactly what your avatar is


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 21, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well like I said somewhere else, even the whole setup of the plot bugs me. This guy in a wheelchair is an avatar to the creature you see in the film. Ok, so you now can have people in space, some kind of mind transference/avatar but you still can't get people out of wheelchairs to walk again. wtf.



LoL, wow I totally overlooked that, but you're right.  In such an advanced culture, you'd think they'd just be able to fix his paralysis.


----------



## alaskawolf (Aug 21, 2009)

you'd think we would be able to stop the common cold now days


im looking forward to this film


----------



## Bandy (Aug 21, 2009)

Runefox said:


> In that case, I've never actually heard of it. Unfortunate choice for a name given that _other_ one's simultaneous existence.


*Yeah there has been a lot of similar mix-ups. So instead of calling the other movie "Avatar: The Last Airbender", they are just calling it "The Last Airbender".


As from what I have seen in the trailer. I was slightly interested but it withered away as the trailer continued. I might see it out of curiosity or if someone else pays for me, but that's about it. I will probably just wait for it to come to Redbox and rent it for a buck.*


----------



## ADF (Aug 21, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well like I said somewhere else, even the whole setup of the plot bugs me. This guy in a wheelchair is an avatar to the creature you see in the film. Ok, so you now can have people in space, some kind of mind transference/avatar but you still can't get people out of wheelchairs to walk again. wtf.



Hence why I called it a furry wet dream, only a furry would rationalize someone would be turned into an anthro to cure their legs in a world with this technology.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 21, 2009)

The movie looks intriguing, but I'd have to be convinced that the storyline will be good as well, not just that it'll be good because "OOOOO CGI".  Eye candy =/= good movie.  It looks pretty cool, but I want to know more about it before I go see it (if I go see it).


----------



## sakket (Aug 21, 2009)

oshit! Ive actually read the short story this whole mess was based off of/ripped from. It was in a scifi short-story anthology. Didn't have HALF of the melodramatic bullshit i saw in this trailer though. 
Once again, puppets and cosmetics should have been used.


----------



## sakket (Aug 21, 2009)

james cameron about his own movie said:
			
		

> AVATAR takes us to a spectacular new world beyond our imagination, where a reluctant hero embarks on a journey of redemption and discovery, as he leads a heroic battle to save a civilization.


uhg..



> The film was first conceived by Cameron 14 years ago, when the means to realize his vision did not yet exist.


i.e. _ he read the short story when he was 14 and then thought it was his own idea_


> Now, after four years of actual production work,


i.e. _four-year-old cg which took this long to finish rendering_


> AVATAR delivers a fully immersive cinematic experience of a new kind,


no


> where the revolutionary technology invented to make the film,


CG blue fetish beings.


> disappears into the emotion of the characters and the sweep of the story.



LOLOLOLOLOL. I hate this. i'm gonna see if i can find that story.


UPDATE. *I FOUND IT*
the story is called 'Call Me Joe' by Poul Anderson. First frickin story in 'Masterpieces; the best science fiction of the twentieth century' (it was written in 1957, which means it's completely possible that Cameron could have read it before age 14)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_me_Joe
original story would be so much more interesting, opposed to all this 'heroic battle to save a civilization.' bullshit.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 21, 2009)

sakket said:


> oshit! Ive actually read the short story this whole mess was based off of/ripped from. It was in a scifi short-story anthology. Didn't have HALF of the melodramatic bullshit i saw in this trailer though.
> Once again, puppets and cosmetics should have been used.



What short story is it based on? I'd be interested in reading it.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 21, 2009)

sakket said:


> uhg..
> 
> 
> i.e. _ he read the short story when he was 14 and then thought it was his own idea_
> ...



Ah, nevermind. Thanks!


----------



## sakket (Aug 21, 2009)

oh shit.. cameron's gonna make the battle angel alita movie.. now im sad.


----------



## Bandy (Aug 21, 2009)

DJ-Fragon said:


> That's what I thought. The prawns in District 9 actually looked quite believable. These aliens from Avatar just look like giant blue cat furries.


*But it doesn't have to look believable. District 9 was on Earth. This is another world. So it can look however they want, ya know?*


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 21, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *But it doesn't have to look believable. District 9 was on Earth. This is another world. So it can look however they want, ya know?*



The Na'vi look too "cartoonish" for me. I'll still see the film in 3D, but so far I like the prawns way more.


----------



## Takun (Aug 22, 2009)

oh man.  I was thinking Surrogate.  Nah I don't know if I'll see this.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 23, 2009)

District 9 will prove to be the much better alien movie because it doesn't rely on a creepy/cliche love story.  Oh, and it's got guns that make people pop like balloons.

Keep in mind I love Jim Cameron's work.  This movie just seems to be overhyped with the best thing going for it being a great marketing campaign.


----------



## Bandy (Aug 23, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> oh man.  I was thinking Surrogate.  Nah I don't know if I'll see this.


*Yeah, I was confusing a friend while trying to explain what Avatar was about. Avatar â‰  Surrogate. Hopefully, by the time that Avatar comes to theaters people will have figured out, it's not The Last Airbender or Surrogate. 

But with all this confusion, it may mess with the commercial success of the movie. 
*


----------



## alaskawolf (Aug 27, 2009)

http://img.denihilation.com/delgovatar.html
hmmmmm


----------



## CoronaRadiata (Aug 28, 2009)

I


----------



## CoronaRadiata (Aug 28, 2009)

was not enthralled. Sorry for the double post, I hit the ENTER button by mistake.


----------

